# Setting Up the Bomb



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

How are you gentlemen_!! _All your base are belong to us. You are on the way to destruction. You have no chance to survive make your time.

Ha ha ha ha...


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Who are you? 
Never seen you before.... o.0


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't start any and there won't be none!
In my best ******* english.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I'm not too worried lol.
I haven't pissed anyone off in over a year so I should be fine xD

To the bomb shelters with you guys though, vague bomb threads = panic & pain.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Joining the battle are ya? Welcome. 

Enjoy your pain... because it does come back... usually worse.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

For great justice


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, I'm lost.
What's going on here?


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Somebody set up us the bomb. We get signal. You know what you doing.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Guys, I apologize. I dropped a little one on Zach there and he's been dropping big ones on everyone else ever since.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

C'mon pick on somebody your on size I blast you back to the mesozoic era!:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I was told to pick on someone my own size once. I ordered the veal.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol tasty!


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

We Texans don't mess around.

Go get'em Zach! :flame:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Texas?
Only two things ......................................

Ooops, better not go there! LOL


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Zach, let me know if u want some reinforcements for ur attack!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Forthcoming munitions are coming. Destruction is prepared for you. Ha ha ha. Ha.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Main Screen Turn On.

What you say!!

http://www.planettribes.com/allyourbase/AYB2.swf


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Zero Wing Commander, transmission acknowledged, that sounds like _Something Aweful_!!!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

How you shot web?


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Bigslowrock said:


> For great justice....


FTW


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

All my base are belong to you, but all my stock are burn with me. :lock1:


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Texas?
> Only two things ......................................
> 
> Ooops, better not go there! LOL


Allll my ex's live in texas...


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

GTCharged said:


> Allll my ex's live in texas...


All his ex's live in Texas!:biggrin:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Main Screen Turn On.
> 
> What you say!!
> 
> http://www.planettribes.com/allyourbase/AYB2.swf


Okay, that was interesting. Five minutes of my life I will never get back.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

GTCharged said:


> Allll my ex's live in texas...


I certainly hope they were steers........not that theres anything wrong with that:cowboyic9:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

One more.

420 13790 9405 5036 9930 0352 7568 69


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Boom?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Still at it huh?
Good show!


----------

